# Dodge Grand Caravan 2008 fuel economy



## dustmaker (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi,

A little off financial topic but maybe not. I am getting bad fuel economy with my new (for me) 2008 Dodge Grand Caravan. It clocks at 14+ l/100 in the city and 13 l/100 with 30-50% on the highway. I know it is winter and it runs at higher RPM before it gets to temperature but 14 l/100? I was told that 3.3 L is really fuel efficient and will save me money. Apperently that may not be the case. My 2002 Montana was better, at least 1-2 l/100km better. I think it was 10 l/100 for summer, and 12l/100 in the winter.
Can you please let me know if I need to see my mechanic or just ask my boss for a raise
thanks,
DM


----------

